# Post mates Pin



## mrlasvegas (Aug 9, 2015)

Does anyone know how to create a PIN number for the Post mates card?


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Don't think you can


----------



## mrlasvegas (Aug 9, 2015)

nighthawk398 said:


> Don't think you can


On my first delivery, I picked up a drink from 7-11. Tried to pay with the card but no luck. The terminal demanded a pin. Since it is a debit card, seems to make sense it would have a pin. Since the bill was just 2.04, I paid for it thinking I would be reimbursed. Then I see the note that they are no longer reimbursing. Great. What else can I do?


----------



## mrlasvegas (Aug 9, 2015)

I have yet to get a response from the support email. It has been about 2 days now.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Well you just go to the office and inquire


----------

